# need some stereo help



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

ok forget the wiring harness i think sosche sent me the wrong one. So i cut the harness, followed az-bums guide and hooked up the power wires and ground. radio came on. hooked up the antenna. checked that it was working and it was. pulled the passenger seat and amp. cut the connector and ran new speaker wires for all four speakers as mine is the gll model to the head unit. hooked the wires up to the head unit turned on the key and the stereo came on just long enough to light up then went dead. checked all the fuses twice. hooked the stereo up to the battery and it came on. so why did it blow, and what is blown?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

you checked the interoir lamp fuse?


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> you checked the interoir lamp fuse?


checked them all twice. even switched that one out just to be sure


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Z812 said:


> checked them all twice. even switched that one out just to be sure


i blew that one when i tried to install mine. maybe a ground worked its way lose?


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a problem similar to this.
The power wire was hooked to the "constant" wire.
To check: constant wire is "hot" when the key is off.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

ok got power now. think it was a short. but now i have no sound at all. Where i tied into the speaker leads under the passenger seat there is one wire left. I think it is the power wire for the amp that was there. ive done nothing with it. does it need put anywhere? is this why i have no sound? checked all the new speaker wires and they are hooked up correctly. but still no sound.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ummm... what year is your car? and what color wires are hooked up and where?


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

'86 GLL model

you should know the wire colors because i followed your guide to hooking it up. i have the amp under the seat, which it says in the guide that all speakers are ran to this amp. so i cut the connectors and ran new wires from there to the cd player. labeling each one as i did it. and double checking.

All models: 

ILL = R/G = Illumination 
IGN = Y/G = Ignition (12V when key is in ACC or ON position)  
12V = L/R = Always 12V  
ANT = G/B = Signal to antenna  
RF+ = R/W = Right Front Speaker Positive 
RF- = R = Right Front Speaker Negative 
LF+ = L/W = Left Front Speaker Positive 
LF- = L = Left Front Speaker Negative  GND = _ = Ground = any metal contact point on the frame. 
SF, GL, SS (no external amp) 

RR+ = R/B = Right Rear Speaker Positive 
RR- = R = Right Rear Speaker Negative 
LR+ = L/B = Left Rear Speaker Positive 
LR- = L = Left Rear Speaker Negative 
GLL (external amp under passeger seat) 

RR+ = R/G = Right Rear Speaker Positive  RR- = R/Y = Right Rear Speaker Negative  
LR+ = LG/W = Left Rear Speaker Positive 
LR- = LG/B = Left Rear Speaker Negative


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you hooked it up as above, there should be no issues.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

as i said i hooked it up directly as stated above and there is nothing. when i scan stations it picks up channels but no sound. there has to be something we are not thinking of or a missed step. i have double checked all speaker connections. I still have bitchin betty too. So whats up?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't tell you without seeing it.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

whenever the stereo comes on or goes off there is a boom from the drivers side rear speaker. mean anything? ill try to get some pics. do you know anywhere i can send off my digital display box to be fixed?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

the digital dash? i posted a thread about it and theres a link in there for a how to fix it in case you didnt see it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z812 said:


> whenever the stereo comes on or goes off there is a boom from the drivers side rear speaker.


 That means there's a power crossed with a ground somewhere. May not be in the wiring you did, but in the wiring somewhere between the stereo and the speakers.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

how would i go about tracking that down? and why was it working ok with the factory stereo? also why is betty still bitchin? i thought you were supposed to loose that in the hook up unless you take special steps to keep it? this is the craziest stereo install ive ever done


----------

